# Replacing Windshield Squirters



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi, I just bought some replacement ricey blue windshield squirters to complement my neon blue theme and to replace the ones that were moldy and didnt work well on my 93 xe. Does anyone know how to take the stock squirters off the hood? Where do you wire the new squirters to? Can you give me instructions? I have never installed squirters or wired any thing to the headlights before. i am afraid that by splicing the wire on the wire to the headlights and just connecting the washer's wire to the lights wire, I will decrease the amount of power to my lights, resulting in the headlights being dimmer. I tried twisting the old squirters off but it didnt work. If you have done this mod before please help! Thanks a lot


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't worry about the lights, they don't pull enough current to make any impact on your lighting circuit. What I'd do to avoid having to splice any of your headlight/running light wiring, is use an awl or something like that to release a terminal from one of the running light connectors and solder your washer light wire to that. Then reinsert the terminal and make sure it locks back into the connector. Then just ground the other wire for the nozzle lights somewhere convenient. If you don't know how to solder or don't have someone handy to do that for you the next best thing would be to get a 3M t-tap, they look like this: 









Don't use the ones like this:








These ones suck.

They come in red blue and yellow colors which indicate a range of wire sizes they can tap into. Then use a fully insulated male quick disconnect to crimp onto your nozzle light wire and insert the disconnect into the t-tap. If you've got some handy, coat the male disconnect with dielectric grease before inserting. The fully insulated male quick disconnect looks like this:









One wire you can tap into for your nozzle lights is the Red with a blue stripe that is at either of your front side markers on your bumper. You can also tap this same wire at your front corner lights as well. 

Now, as far as removing your old washer nozzles, if the hose won't budge just cut it off, but do it close to the nozzle so your not left with too short of hose. To remove the nozzles from the hood, use a pair of needle nose pliers to depress the clips on both sides of the nozzle and it should pop right out. If you run into any hangups, drop me an e-mail, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Toolapfan*

Thanks toolapfan, are there major negative affects to splicing the wire? I dont know how to soilder or to use a t-tap, and even if I found one like the one you reccomended, the guys at Advance Auto Parts probably wouldn't know how to use it. Thanks for your help once again, but can you tell me how to use a t-tap. If I were to splice the wire, can I just splice the wire directly from the headlights and connect it there?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The things I don't like about splicing wires is that it creates a spot for potential corrosion that wasn't there before. You can always cut the wire and slip a piece of shrink tubing over it and then resolder the halves back together when you solder in your light wire and then slide the shrink tube over the joint and shrink it down with a lighter. The t-tap just snaps over the wire without having to cut it, it simply removes a little bit of insulation and makes contact. As long as you use the right sized t-tap it should be fine, and if you ever remove the nozzle lights, you can simply unplug them from the tap. I think you and I have differnt ideas of what "splicing means" I can give you a buzz on the phone if you want. Just PM me your number and we'll talk it through. No matter where you splice the wire if you don't do it right you'll have the potential for problems.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Removing the stock washers*

Does any one know how to remove the stock washers from the hood? Twisting them doesnt seem to work. You're probably wondering why I am making this car look ricey but it is my weekend ride that goes crusing at the movies and stuff like that. I also have a 2k2 Explorer. Yesterday I installed some blue APC Xenon corner bulbs in my xe. They look awesome and imitate the H.I.D appearance. I really dislike the orange bulbs, and you should take advantage of the fact that you get clear corner lenses stock. I hope to be getting some pics up soon. I want to get some sort of aftermarket grille, maybe not billet (I cant find one specifically for the sentra, and I dont want to cut a universal one) anyone have any ideas or a nice grille other than the stock one that you are willing to part with for some $$$. 
Thanks a lot 
Sentra"wannabe"Racer


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by: SentraXERacer_
> Does any one know how to remove the stock washers from the hood?





> _Originally posted by: ME!_
> To remove the nozzles from the hood, use a pair of needle nose pliers to depress the clips on both sides of the nozzle and it should pop right out.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Why do all my posts get moved?


----------

